# Camshaft



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a pretty big cam for my goat. I've done some mods and am going to keep modding. I just want a nice loud cam to give me some power. Looking for suggestions. As of right now I have a corsa sport exhaust with 1 7/8 kooks longtube headers and hi flow mids. I also have a vararam intake with a diablo predator tuner on the way. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

People seem good results with Ed at FTI, specifically the Streetsweeper line. I would've gone with him if I wanted to go that big, but mine is a bit smaller.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A "loud" cam??? Cams open and close valves. Although it's true that aftermarket cams with longer duration increase sound levels the sound usually follows function. Select a cam for intended use. The internet is a lousy way to do that as how do you know the adviser is knowledgeable? Your handheld tuner isn't going to work very well for tuning a big cam either. Good luck.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't have enough mods to even support a large cam.

I'd beef your drivetrain up, suspension so you don't wheel hop and make a dyno queen if it doesn't snap something first, and get some wider tires on the rear. Then your going to need an intake mani and heads to go with your 'big' cam.


----------

